# Northampton-fucking shit



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2006)

I begin to hate this town. The longer I stay the worse it gets.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2006)

Aye, it's a grim, grim town alright.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 18, 2006)

Its pretty nondescript, countryside around there is nice tho'


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2006)

It's a dead town. Soulless. Worst police force in the country, as found out in recent stats. Nightlife consisting of shit clubs playing shit music catering to the lowest common denominator. And I'm stuck here for anothertwo years at least.


----------



## Mallard (Nov 18, 2006)

I once broke down near Northampton. They make Special Brew and Dr Martens there. A mate from those parts is not complentary about the place. Alan Moore's from there.


----------



## Pete the Greek (Nov 18, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> It's a dead town. Soulless. Worst police force in the country, as found out in recent stats. Nightlife consisting of shit clubs playing shit music catering to the lowest common denominator. And I'm stuck here for anothertwo years at least.



You're never stuck anywhere mate, what's the big thing holding you there?

move somewhere cool , dude.


----------



## Griff (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sure I saw summat on the telly recently about radioactive or chemical dumping on the streets in Northampton or summat like that.  

Nice.


----------



## Griff (Nov 18, 2006)

Yeah, deformed babies or summat.  


Move, mate.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 19, 2006)

They're also unable to pronounce the name of their River, the Nene, which is *not* pronounced 'Nen' as any Peterborian will tell you


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 19, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> I begin to hate this town. The longer I stay the worse it gets.



Could be worse, you could be in Milton Keynes


----------



## chio (Nov 19, 2006)

DotCommunist said:
			
		

> Soulless.



Loads of people seem to say this about their town, but what does it actually mean?

The soul of a town is its people. If you live there, that means you. If there's fuck all going on, make something happen. If the clubs are shit, get some mates together and put a night on. Sitting on here spouting clichés to people from hundreds of miles away won't get you anywhere.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 19, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Loads of people seem to say this about their town, but what does it actually mean?
> 
> The soul of a town is its people. If you live there, that means you. If there's fuck all going on, make something happen. If the clubs are shit, get some mates together and put a night on. Sitting on here spouting clichés to people from hundreds of miles away won't get you anywhere.



I take it you've never lived im a New Town


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 19, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I take it you've never lived im a New Town


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm back to the shithole I grew up in for a few months, have been to the town centre once and the racehorse twice. Went to the whitewater centre though, which was quite cool, but a bit expensive if your not a member.

And the last e on is Nene is silent!

Why u stuck here?


----------



## BEARBOT (Dec 22, 2006)

im curious why you have to stay in northampton dot com..especially for 2 YEARS?
sorry its making you miserable.
lack of cash can make it hard to get out of a bland or awful place,,,
my best freind had to go live in KETTERING
for 5 months about 5 years ago..she was broke and had no choice but to stay with her step mum out there for a bit til she could amass some cash 

she said that "MK" was better than northampton cos at least there is a veggie resturant in "MK"  having not been to northampton or milton kynes i cant express an opinion as to which is worse


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Dec 22, 2006)

The good thing about both of them are they are next to the M1, making it easy to leave.


----------



## davesgcr (Dec 28, 2006)

Crap road signs - spent 30 mins last night trying to navigate a route onto the A5 as the M1 was very busy.....never again. ! 

Now MK is well signed -


----------

